# Success rate with Hatched and Haching Frozen Embryos?



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Today I had my first FET with three embryos. One was fully hatched while the other two are hatching. Is there a higher success rate with hatching embryos? Is there more danger in transferring embryos that do not have their protective shell? I have no clue and was not able to talk to my doctor after the transfer.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

Transferring hatching embryos is fantastic. It means they re expanding and progressing very well. I know lots ppl who got pregnant with hatching embryos. That's what you want. They are in o danger at all. Hopefully they are burrowing away now. 

Xx


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you! I am trying to do as much research as I can because communication between my doctor and I is limited. I don't speak much Korean


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have one more question. Is it common practice NOT to use progesterone after a FET? I have always been put on progesterone after any IUI or our fresh IVF and was wondering why I am not now. The nurse tried to explain it was because it was a "normal pregnancy" not a "lab made one" and I have no idea what she is talking about. I still have a lot left after my last failed cycle and am really tempted to continue using it.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

Did you have a natural fet? If so, I don't think you take any meds at all as they transfer at a time when your body is fully preparing for a pregnancy. If medicated fet,then yes. I've only ever had a medicated fet and so am on estrogen tablets and prog pessaries. 

Xx


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a medicated ET not natural. I am taking what I have, just to be on the safe side. I spent a few hours today doing research to see if taking progesterone could be harmful and everything that I read said it was safe.

Sorry, but I have yet another question. Do I have have to tell my new doctor back in the US that I had a FET? I am not sure if it will change our insurance coverage.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm afraid I don't know about the insurance thing as we don't have healthcare like that here in Scotland. My gut woud be yes,but I don't know. 

Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi R-Mart,

I didn't want to alarm you, but I was under the impression that progesterone support was important in a medicated FET?  So I would take the progesterone support.

It isnt necessary in a natural FET, because progesterone would be released from when you naturally ovulated.  

Better to be safe then sorry, good luck.

Stacey
X


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Staceym. After everything that I read online, I too believe it was very important to be taking the progesterone. I am so thankful that I had a good amount left over from past cycles and have been taking it regularly. Thank you for the sport and helping me feel like I made the right choice. 

Moderator Note: FF do not endorse self medication - always seek advice from a professional.


----------

